# ELIXIR strings - any alternatives?



## cubix (Jun 28, 2015)

So I was wondering if there are really any alternatives to Elixir strings? That's all I've been using for years now and really me playing guitar depends on the availability of those strings. If they stop making those I'm screwed...

I've tried Cleartone and Daddarios EXP strings - both don't stand a chance over the Elixirs.

Just to be clear, I'm mainly talking about the plain strings. To give you a perspective, in my hands a standard uncoated set of plain strings is starting to corrode (looses the shine and starts to feel coarse) after maybe 15 minutes. Elixirs last me for weeks if I wipe them down and don't let them rust from the bottom where the coating wears off.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 28, 2015)

DR Extralife or Dragonskin. 

I'm also about 60% sure (meaning not very) that Elixir stopped treating their plain strings? Maybe they started again?


----------



## cubix (Jun 28, 2015)

They had a break period because of some technical problems (new machines etc) where they were only "treated" and I died a little inside, but fortunately they are coating them again!

Yeah I've tried DR Extralife - they are also terrible, like painted with a spraygun, sound dead from the second you put them on... Gonna check out the Dragonskins!


----------



## Fryderyczek (Jun 28, 2015)

Cleartone.


----------



## FRETPICK (Jun 30, 2015)

Sub Zero Boomers.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll cry if Elixir goes under, but I just want to say that you might want to look into the fact that your sweat causes corrosion so quickly. Your body might be too acidic or something, which is absolutely fixable.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd be sad if Elixir went under too. The Polyweb (not nanoweb) 9-46 set is all I use. I use that and then add a single .062 from any other brand for the 7th string. Basically I only change the top string out once a month and the bottom 6 stay fine for about 4 to 5 months


----------



## cubix (Jul 3, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'll cry if Elixir goes under, but I just want to say that you might want to look into the fact that your sweat causes corrosion so quickly. Your body might be too acidic or something, which is absolutely fixable.



Yeah I've always had that problem and I know it's my sweat - tried to deal with it but without any major success, so I rather find some other solution


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 3, 2015)

a) Wash your hands before handling the guitar.
b) Wipe your strings after handling the guitar.

Those two will help. As far as long-lasting strings, I have always had luck with Dean Markley Blue Steel strings. For acoustics, Dean Markley had "Alchemy" coated acoustic strings for a while.


----------



## cubix (Jul 3, 2015)

Grindspine said:


> a) Wash your hands before handling the guitar.
> b) Wipe your strings after handling the guitar.
> 
> Those two will help. As far as long-lasting strings, I have always had luck with Dean Markley Blue Steel strings. For acoustics, Dean Markley had "Alchemy" coated acoustic strings for a while.



I always do that, that's guitar ABC for me man  Think I tried the Dean Markleys and indeed they seem to be OK for a few days compared to the other non coated strings (amazingly), but still its just a few days. Other thing that narrows it down is I use 10-52 sets...


----------



## FRETPICK (Jul 5, 2015)

GHS Coated Boomers.

Curt Mangan Coated.

Blacksmith Guitar Strings.

Wyres Strings.

Martin Blust Electric Guitar Strings: Black Soul, Coated.

La Bella-Vapor Shield Electric Strings.

IQS Strings.


----------



## Iamatlas (Jul 6, 2015)

I've recently imported some stings from the USA by a brand called Stringjoy - USD $12 per set, and can choose winds and string type (wound/plain etc) for each string - Had them on my guitar for a few weeks and they still sound and feel just as good as when I put them on. However this will vary, obviously some people have more "Corrosive" sweat than others, but as far as I can tell, just as good as elixirs!


----------



## vick1000 (Jul 6, 2015)

Stainless?

Amazon.com: Ernie Ball 2246 Stainless Steel Regular Slinky Set, .010 - .046: Musical Instruments

Or...

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-611...-61&refinements=p_n_material_browse:486348011


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 6, 2015)

Optimas.

Gold plated, last forever(last set was still nice and shiny with no corrosion after 18 months) but expensive(about $30-$40/set). They also feel a bit different than other strings and are very bright and chimey. They're not most people's cup of tea, and they may look odd depending on guitar finish. I love them. 

GOLD STRINGS ELECTRIC GUITAR


----------



## cubix (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the great suggestions! Those gold strings look awesome, have not heard about them. Too bad there are no mixed sets (10-52), but then again I find Elixirs to be stiffer than regular strings. How would you say the Optimas compare?

Also with the Stainless strings the plain strings are not stainless, you can't make a plain string from stainless steel. Only the wounds are stainless.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jul 6, 2015)

cubix said:


> Yeah I've always had that problem and I know it's my sweat - tried to deal with it but without any major success, so I rather find some other solution



I don't know what measures you tried to take, but you can drastically reduce your sweat's acidity by just making sure you're always drinking lots of water. People losing weight for example often have problems with vinegar-like sweat, where their body is reacting to the slimming weirdly. Keeping yourself as hydrated as possible helps a lot.

You'll also just generally feel better anyway.


----------



## edsped (Jul 6, 2015)

texshred777 said:


> Optimas.
> 
> Gold plated, last forever(last set was still nice and shiny with no corrosion after 18 months) but expensive(about $30-$40/set). They also feel a bit different than other strings and are very bright and chimey. They're not most people's cup of tea, and they may look odd depending on guitar finish. I love them.
> 
> GOLD STRINGS ELECTRIC GUITAR


Wow, the regular Golds are actually available in 8-38 and the Maxiflex 9s apparently feel somewhere between 8s and 9s. I'm interested. 

When you say they feel different from other strings, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Promit (Jul 6, 2015)

What about the D'ad NYXLs? I've been hearing some good things about life span...


----------



## Grooven (Jul 6, 2015)

I just restrung my axe with some Dunlop Heavy Core strings 7 string set 10-60 but they didn't last that long it's been bout a month i think even less and they already started to sound weak and have spots of oil and sweat even after wiping.But i hear very good things about Cleartone so I'm going with them


----------



## cubix (Jul 27, 2015)

Gave the Cleartones one more try, they were dead within a few hours of playing. Mostly the wound strings but the plain strings also started to darken. Definately don't stand a chance against Elixirs.


----------



## gay4ass (Jul 27, 2015)

My strings used to not last me beyond a day and i swore by elixirs which gave me two weeks of play at least.

I started washing my hands before each guitar session and wiping the strings down after with some string cleaning/lubrication product. Now my regular daddarios last me two weeks. Where i am from, humidity is also a high at 60% minimum. 

That small pre and post play ritual now makes me enjoy my tone much more. Elixirs are good but they can never sound as good as uncoated strings.


----------



## cubix (Jul 27, 2015)

Well they definately sound as good to my ears  

Some claim they can even hear the difference in cables, maybe I'm deaf  And I do "the ritual" because I care about the instrument, not only the strings. I don't want gunk all over the fretboard.


----------

